# venting



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry ya'll had to vent here, so I asked H if he was taking the kids next weekend and he asks why.. a friend of mine is having a yard sale and I'm going down to help her. He didn't like the idea, though he was like "I don't care" approach and "I'm not mad" but his body language should different why the sudden attitude. After telling him I was spending the whole weekend out there he sure was in a hurry to leave and go home after dropping off the kids lol. Mind you my friend is a whole lot older than me and very nice lady. 

Not only this but other things as well, I'm losing weight watching what I eat and wanting to do things that I wouldn't really think about doing (canoeing, getting fit, a lot of outdoor activities, volunteering ,etc..) returning back to college and making friends and trying to socialize. I see myself changing bit by bit physically and emotionally. 

Dunno could he be jealous and resents me a little, though he has not put any effort or at least seem interested in R at this moment. If he decides to leave me for the OW boy.. she's in for a rude awaking when they move in together. Its all fantasy right now but when reality hits its gonna be a slap to their faces!


----------

